# Want to expand in a different direction



## Sand Dollar (Jun 12, 2007)

I am a Sub S Corp (Tree Related)and want to expand into lawn care also. I want to set it up as a division of my corporation. (Eggs in more than one basket) Anyone done this and has advice how to set it up?


----------



## Stihl User (Jun 13, 2007)

I started in 1984 with lawn care by 1990 I was out of it completely. Its to much hassle with all those clients wanting the lawns cut exactly this day and which way. Also if you think the tree business is cut-throat you haven't even seen what the lawn business is. IMO


----------



## Sand Dollar (Jun 13, 2007)

*stihl User*

I understand what you are saying, since I thought of this everyone is saying don't.
Thanks


----------



## ponderosatree (Jun 13, 2007)

Sand Dollar said:


> I am a Sub S Corp (Tree Related)and want to expand into lawn care also. I want to set it up as a division of my corporation. (Eggs in more than one basket) Anyone done this and has advice how to set it up?



Best way to do it is open a new bank account and setup a new set of books for the new company. As far as the business name all you should have to do is get a new fictitious name statement from your county and you should be set.

EDIT: Actually, check your local state laws on the fictitious name statement. I wouldn't be surprised if it differs from my state.


----------



## ponderosatree (Jun 13, 2007)

Sand Dollar said:


> I understand what you are saying, since I thought of this everyone is saying don't.
> Thanks



I might agree. Anybody with a pick-up and a lawn mower can be a landscaper.


----------



## Sand Dollar (Jun 14, 2007)

*PonderosaTree*

After I read your response I looked up the law on fictitious names. You hit the nail on the head. By my states law, anything other than the exact name filed with the state is considered fictitious.

Books are no problem, can set up new books for this venture. Wish I was smart enough to think of a new business no one has thought of so I can corner the market and get rich! Anyway.........
Thanks


----------



## osb_mail (Jun 15, 2007)

ponderosatree said:


> I might agree. Anybody with a pick-up and a lawn mower can be a landscaper.



That is kind of a bold statement landscapers don t mow, maintenance people mow.Landscapers plant trees ,shrubs,do patios,and retaining walls. I don t know any landscapers that would admit to mowing.


----------



## John464 (Jun 16, 2007)

We use to have a landscaping division, a building division, a concrete/foundation division, a garden center/nursery, and a tree divsion.

Today all we operate as tree care proffesionals and I'm much happier this way.

It is a better feeling to do your passion really well, then trying to do everything just satisfactory.

Keep the landscaping for the landscapers and the trees for those who are highly trained to work with them, aka arborists. IMO


----------



## Sand Dollar (Jun 16, 2007)

*John464*

It is hard to make a living just stump grinding. I do not want to be a large company, however, I want to make a good living and reputation for excellence. It is funny that no matter what direction I explore I seem to make someone mad. I took one small trim job, from a job I prospected for, and one of my tree companies saw me doing the work and threatened to use another grinder if I continue to trim a tree or two. Can't win!


----------



## John464 (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh Ok, I didnt realize you just only grind stumps. I hear you on trying to make a living grinding stumps. There is little to no money in grinding stumps, after the expenses we endure. Only reason I grind to is to get the jobs that come along with grinding and the cost of subbing out my stump work is greater than owning machines of our own.

Do you like trimming trees? If so, I would not back down to threats. I understand he is one of the hands that feed you, but this is a free country and you are entitled to plan your own horizon. This may bite you short term, but I can gaurantee you tree work is much more profitable/enjoyable than lawn care and stump work.

Bottomline, do what you like doing and don't let anyone tell you otherwise.


----------



## Sand Dollar (Jun 18, 2007)

*John464*

Yes I love trimming trees, I am smart enough to know I have limited knowledge on take downs. I do what I know enough about and sub the rest. You are sooooo right about expenses in grinding stumps. I have made great strides in the stump business by offering something no one else does. I clean up after I grind. I hate it because it takes time to do, however, here in my area everyone owns a grinder.

One of the biggest problems in this area is when out of work construction workers buy a saw and start trimming trees. Makes it hard to get those jobs when they go door to door. Last you are correct and I will not back down to threats. Thanks


----------

